# Favorite nap place?



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought maybe it could be fun to start a pic thread of you fluff's favorite nap place.

Here is Lola's in her toy box or the couch on her back.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie prefers his bed or back of the sofa! But most of all he loves snuggling up on me to sleep!!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I love to nap on "my" spot on the couch...sometimes on my back, sometimes with a pillow and blankie, but of course my number 1 spot to sleep any chance I can get is on my Granny, she's so comfy :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey's favorite places to nap are his Mommy's lap, the big bed he so very kindly shares with his Mommy and believe it or not...the floor! :w00t: 

He also loves sleeping in this pose on the couch...he falls asleep like this every evening and then is carried to bed when I am ready to call it a night. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh the one of her in her toy box is just the funniest ever you made my night.
I'll check my pictures and see what I can come up with


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sasha's favorite place is sleeping on top of the pillows in our bed. She knows she is not allowed to but as soon as she is left unattended she does it.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie prefers his bed or back of the sofa! But most of all he loves snuggling up on me to sleep!!


Back of the sofa? or top? Sasha loves laying all the way up on the back rest. 



luvmyfluffybutt said:


> I love to nap on "my" spot on the couch...sometimes on my back, sometimes with a pillow and blankie, but of course my number 1 spot to sleep any chance I can get is on my Granny, she's so comfy :wub:


Aww!! I think they all love warm laps!



Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey's favorite places to nap are his Mommy's lap, the big bed he so very kindly shares with his Mommy and believe it or not...the floor! :w00t:
> 
> He also loves sleeping in this pose on the couch...he falls asleep like this every evening and then is carried to bed when I am ready to call it a night. :wub:
> 
> View attachment 100883


Yup the big bed is very popular around here. He is so cute and cuddly I just want to hug him!!! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh the one of her in her toy box is just the funniest ever you made my night.
> I'll check my pictures and see what I can come up with


I'm so glad! Lol she really is a funny girl. It doesn't look comfortable at all but she loves it! 

Yes please share.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I FINALLY FIGURED OUT MULTI-QUOTE :w00t:




S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I thought maybe it could be fun to start a pic thread of you fluff's favorite nap place.
> 
> Here is Lola's in her toy box or the couch on her back.


Both pics are too cute but the toybox one is awesome :thumbsup:



Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey's favorite places to nap are his Mommy's lap, the big bed he so very kindly shares with his Mommy and believe it or not...the floor! :w00t:
> 
> He also loves sleeping in this pose on the couch...he falls asleep like this every evening and then is carried to bed when I am ready to call it a night. :wub:
> 
> ...





S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Sasha's favorite place is sleeping on top of the pillows in our bed. She knows she is not allowed to but as soon as she is left unattended she does it.


The laptop pic made me :HistericalSmiley: I think that I've been in that position once or twice myself...


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> *I FINALLY FIGURED OUT MULTI-QUOTE :*w00t:
> 
> Lol it took me a while to figure it out also. Lol I might of even started a thread about it lol. I still don't know how to write under pictures.
> 
> ...


*

Lol, for some reason I think maybe the heat? She loves napping on the laptop.*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ok I'm back here's Miss Bow in her car seat and also in her bed


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I couldn't forget Matilda lol, she reminds me sooooo much of a skin baby, gotta have something in her mouth while she sleeps


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> ok I'm back here's Miss Bow in her car seat and also in her bed


Lol adorable, it's so funny such small fluffs spread out like that! 

I hope Miss Bow had a wonderful 13th bday!!! Wish her many more years!!!! 

Sasha wants to tell Miss Bow she is catching up she will be 13 in July! Wow that sounds crazy! I can't believe it!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

If you figure out how to write under pics let me in on the secret, ok?

Thanks for starting the thread, your girls are absolutely darling and I love the pics!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I couldn't forget Matilda lol


I read about Matilda and her ball! But no way!!!! She sleeps with it in her mouth!! I'm cracking up! OMG and that pic under the cabinet lol!!! Best pictures ever. 



*MATILDA WINS BEST SLEEPING PICTURES!!!!!*


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I was laughing so much I didn't even notice- Is that Matilda with a pacifier??? Too cute


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> If you figure out how to write under pics let me in on the secret, ok?
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread, your girls are absolutely darling and I love the pics!!


Lol- Will do!

Thank you so much!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Paula, You're girls are too adorable!!!

I love Miss Bow laying long ways across her bed (my Dad says that Dais is "laid out like the week's wash" when she does that :HistericalSmiley and all of Matilda's pics are cute and funny!!!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sophie's favorite place is laying in between the couch cushions all splayed out









Here she is again in between the cushions, but this time she is laying against Coco's hiney :blush:









She also likes sleeping next to Kitty


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Awwww bless her heart, she looks so tiny in the second pic :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

During the the day, when I'm working I go and check on the dog's several times. Laurel is always asleep on the pushed in kitchen chair! I don't think it's comfortable(rush seats) plus sometimes I'll pull the chair out, not knowing she's there and... VOILA!!!!! Free ride for Laurel!!! Her bed is just in the open family room, and a couch and two chairs also. Oh well that's Laurel!! The Yorkies nap in their beds or on the couch, usually Hardy as close to Violet as he can get, she doesn't like it one bit, but if she moves, Hardy just follows her! What a pesky little brother!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Mane, that is so funny and adorable!:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Jayce likes to nap by sitting on my head or my shoulder lol. Whenever we lay down on the couch his lil butt ends up in my face and until I fuss at him to move he will hang out like he's a bird just perching on me roflmao xD.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Everyone's pictures are waaaay too cute. It cracks me up when they sleep in such funny positions.

Here are Tiffany's favorite nap spots...









We call this spot the "hidey hole." It's the space between the recliner, futon, and end table. Whenever we're not sure where Tiffany is, odds are that she's in the hidey hole.









When I'm laying on a couch with my knees bent, she likes to sleep behind my legs. Sometimes she'll put her head on my leg.









She loves to sleep on my clothes. I guess it's because they have my smell on them. Like here, I left my coat out and then I caught Tiffany sleeping on it.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Here are a few of Bailey she just cracks me up!!! She owns that couch you can tell by all the pillows being all deformed..lol lol

```

```


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> I love to nap on "my" spot on the couch...sometimes on my back, sometimes with a pillow and blankie, but of course my number 1 spot to sleep any chance I can get is on my Granny, she's so comfy :wub:





Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey's favorite places to nap are his Mommy's lap, the big bed he so very kindly shares with his Mommy and believe it or not...the floor! :w00t:
> 
> He also loves sleeping in this pose on the couch...he falls asleep like this every evening and then is carried to bed when I am ready to call it a night. :wub:
> 
> View attachment 100883





reanut1379 said:


> Sophie's favorite place is laying in between the couch cushions all splayed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bailey02 said:


> Here are a few of Bailey she just cracks me up!!! She owns that couch you can tell by all the pillows being all deformed..lol lol
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


I'm so surprised how many Maltese sleep on there backs. Sasha doesn't normally sleep on her back so when Lola arrived I thought it was odd I guess I was wrong!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I'm so surprised how many Maltese sleep on there backs. Sasha doesn't normally sleep on her back so when Lola arrived I thought it was odd I guess I was wrong!


I'm pretty surprised, too. I always thought that the beautiful Maltese breed slept so beautifully curled up in a ball. I thought wrong! :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

reanut1379 said:


> I'm pretty surprised, too. I always thought that the beautiful Maltese breed slept so beautifully curled up in a ball. I thought wrong! :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


lol there so exposed:blush: when they sleep on there backs like that. I always want to cover her up:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Mimi & Milo sleeping:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

ummm..... I wont post a pic but his favorite spot is to get on my chest and put his butt to my face....lol we call it the buttface around here.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

When I'm laying on a couch with my knees bent, she likes to sleep behind my legs. Sometimes she'll put her head on my leg.

That is a really cute pic of you two!




bailey02 said:


> Here are a few of Bailey she just cracks me up!!! She owns that couch you can tell by all the pillows being all deformed..lol lol
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


She's such a snuggle puppy I love it:wub:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> lol there so exposed:blush: when they sleep on there backs like that. I always want to cover her up:HistericalSmiley:


My dad says "your dog is laid out like the weeks wash" when Dais sleeps like that


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh Mimi and Milo are giving me cuteness overload :exploding:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like back sleeping is common for Malts LOL These are so cute and funny. I know Grace always makes me laugh while she is sleeping. Seeing all the different places everyone's pups love to sleep is so cute :wub:









Here are some more of Grace sleeping. We got her a cat bed which she loves. She wedges herself into the edge where the side and bottom meet. Sometimes I don't know how she breathes LOL But she sleeps with her legs straight out. Like she was standing there and just suddenly fell over into a sleep. It's so funny. Even as we speak my graceful little lady is sleeping this way.

And one of Gussy  He loves sleeping on the couch or the bed. Will also sleep on the tile in the summer.


----------

